# StarCraft BroodWar



## Xel'Naga (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

obwohl ich den neuesten Patch installiert habe und die Anweisungen ausgeführt habe funktioniert SC+BW nicht ohne eine CD.
Das nervt enorm 

Nun, kann man das Problem nicht umgehen indem man sich die Version herunterladet die man auf dem Battle.Net Account registriert hat ?

Das ist doch gleich die aktuellste Version die man da herunterladet oder ?

Das kann man doch so oft wie man will herunterladen, oder gibt es da eine Art download Beschränkung ?  (Nicht das ich die download-Version in einigen Jahren noch einmal herunterladen muss und es steht auf einmal das ich das nicht darf weil das nur einmal geht zum Downloaden....)

Mfg
Xel'Naga


----------



## The_Rock (17. Juni 2010)

Soweit ich weiß gibts keine Beschränkungen. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit dem Patch (wollts auch ohne CD spielen).

Im B.net runterladen, installieren, fertig. Klappt super 
Und falls dus noch nicht auf englisch gespielt hast (und eingermaßen englisch verstehst) -> jetzt kannst es nachholen! Man kanns ja in verschiedenen Sprachen runterladen


----------



## Xel'Naga (17. Juni 2010)

Ausgezeichnet, werde es heute noch herunterladen


----------



## Simitar (17. Juni 2010)

Cool, das mit dem runterladen wußte ich auch noch nicht. 
Ich hab das bisher über Daemontools gelöst.


----------



## Xel'Naga (17. Juni 2010)

*MEGA NERV !*

Wenn ich den Downlader starte kommt eine Meldung das die Authentifizierung nicht hingehauen hätte und das ich es noch einmal probieren sollte, das brachte auch nichts - HILFE !!

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen ?????

-------

PS: Das Problem hat sich gelöst, war eine nervige Kombination aus Antivirus-Software Überreaktion (der den Download nicht erlaubte) und der Systemkonfiguration (die dem Downloader anscheinend nicht gefallen hatte).
Habe es so gelöst das ich einen andere PC benutzt habe..... *Nerv hoch drei*


----------



## The_Rock (17. Juni 2010)

na ja, siehs mal so: echte viren haben es auf deinem pc aber auch echt schwer!


----------



## Xel'Naga (17. Juni 2010)

Egal der Mega-Nerv hat sich gelohnt, bin zurzeit schon in der Achten Terranischen Mission 
Ich mag zwar nicht die Terranischen Missionen aber ich spiels trotzdem weil ich mir die Geschichtlichen Details auffrischen will.
Ist schon irgendwie ein Grafischer Flash wenn man zuvor den zweiten teil gespielt hat....
Ich freu mich jetzt umso mehr auf den zweiten Teil 
Bin völlig zufrieden mit der Download Version, endlich keine Laufwerk Geräusche mehr und ein Sound Treiber Problem hat sich auch in Luft ausgelöst (die CD warf regelmäßig den Soundtreiber raus, immer nach CD zugriffen).


----------



## Xel'Naga (30. Juni 2010)

Ich habe im Spiel einige Screenshoots gemacht, ich kann sie aber nicht ansehen.
Welches Programm benötige ich um diese *PCX* Dateien zu öffnen ?


----------



## The_Rock (30. Juni 2010)

Das sollte mit jedem beliebigen "Bildanschau-Programm" gehn. Ich hatte damals Irfanview und/oder ACDSee benutzt.


----------



## Xel'Naga (30. Juni 2010)

Ahh ja Danke, mit dem Irfanview hats funktioniert.
Schon komisch das Windows XP und 7 solche Dateien nicht öffnen kann.....


----------



## D3NNi5 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bitte um Verständnis!

Kann ich mal den Link vom neusten Patch haben, und kann mir einer sagen wie man das Game in Fenstermodus startet? ICh bekomm auf meinem Monitor den Tot wenn ich das Spiel spiele, das verursacht Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Xel'Naga (1. Juli 2010)

Zumindest beim Patch kann ich dir helfen.
> Blizzard-Patches <


----------

